# Is this outfit job interview appropriate?



## nilt1aK (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a pair of nice, gray capris/gauchos that are identical to these slacks, just in capri form:  Express Fashions: LUXURY STRETCH EDITOR PANT - CHARCOAL

It's hard to describe what kind of bottoms they are, really.  They aren't full on gauchos, they just widen at the bottom instead of sticking to the leg like traditional capris/petal pushers.

If I paired them with something like this top and a pair of modest pumps, would it be appropriate?  Express Fashions: SWEATER VEST

It's a middle of the road job interview, for reference.  Nothing fancy, yet not fast food.

Thank you.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 19, 2008)

yes def safe. good luck!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 19, 2008)

That would be perfect.


----------



## Briar (Jul 20, 2008)

I think as long as you aren't interviewing at a bank, law office or wall-street type financial firm you're good to go.  Those businesses tend to be much more conservative and want to see women in skirt or pant suits at interviews.  As a manager, I'd also say that if you have any visible tattoos or facial piercings they should be covered/hidden.  

Good luck on the interview!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

It's a very nice outfit, I would so go for it & good luck!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it will be perfect =) . Good luck !


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

It would definitely work out! Just make sure to not wear any jewelry for the most part (one set of stud earrings, a small necklace, and only one or two rings). Also observe the people working where you are applying and go two notches higher. Tattoos definitely need to be hidden, piercings should be for the most part although a lot of places are more lenient on nose studs. Play it safe though.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

I was told you should always go more conservative on interviews.  I don't think guachos on a first interview is a good choice.  It may be a little too casual/show leg skin.   For an interview always slacks or a knee length or longer skirt with pantyhose.  A modest business top... no tank tops or bra straps.  And always clean(duh)dressy, closed toed shoes.  Normal jewelry, nothing too loopy or big.  Nails should be clean and natural or a red/pink shade, nothing too wild.  Neutral makeup that brings out your features is your best bet as well.
I like the vest for the interview, and I think you should save the guachos for after you get hired and know the full dress code.  My mom works in an office and they can only wear jeans/capris/shorter pants on friday's.
It is way better to be overdressed than under, your confidence will be much higher.  This is the info i got from a course I took on finding a job and this advice has not failed me once.


----------



## jurex (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it.. it so beautiful. Good luck


----------



## seonmi (Jul 22, 2008)

I think you should wear long pants or knee-length skirt. If it's not a job in finance or law, or something along those lines, like someone said above, you should be fine. If it is, then wear a suit in neutral color (black, gray, light brown ...) Close-toed black shoes, no bright nail polish (I usually just take off my nail polish). Good luck.


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 23, 2008)

I work at a bank so I wear outfits like that all the time! I think for an interview it would be good!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 23, 2008)

I think instead of capri-length pants, wear regular-length pants instead. At a lot of places, capri-length pants are seen as casual wear. First impressions are everything, and it's best to play it safe by dressing more conservatively. 

Good luck!


----------

